
Dropbox: Focus on Future Value, Not the Current Valuation - jaezen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2015/11/12/dropbox-focus-on-future-value-not-the-current-valuation/
======
thearjmahal8
“This speculation is like playing fantasy football without statistics.” Really
like this quote from Drew Houston, in response to those commenting on the
companies valuation.

